# Estée Lauder DoubleWear Foundation - do you have this problem?



## sofiamahmood (Apr 25, 2016)

So this foundation is absolutely perfect for my skin type, it literally stays on all day so I love it! My only problem is that I cannot layer concealer/more foundation on top. Whenever I apply concealer on stops that need more coverage, the foundation just rubs off and it looks like a dark patch. 
It isn't anything to do with the way I'm applying it - I've tried everything. Has anyone else has this problem? How did you manage to apply on top? 


Thanks


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 25, 2016)

Let the foundation set for a minute, then add another layer, or apply concealer.


----------



## sofiamahmood (Apr 25, 2016)

Even when I do let it set, it still rubs off, it's a shame because I love the foundation but I'm then left with blotches everywhere I've tried to reapply


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 25, 2016)

What are you using for primer?


----------



## sofiamahmood (Apr 28, 2016)

I use the benefit porefessional but since I have oily skin, I use aloe Vera gel on the outer use its drying and the primer on my t zone


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 28, 2016)

If you're applying your foundation directly after applying the gel, that would explain why it's shifting when you try layering foundation. Try waiting for the gel to dry first, then apply foundation.


----------

